# The finest find Ever!!!!!!



## WhiteLighting (Mar 14, 2005)

Well belive it or not i kinda kicked this bottle along with a Hood Sarsap bottle "yes dates 30 yrs later" than the "J.Lake Schenectady",which is 1 of 5 or 6 in exstance and from the 1840's........eat your heart out J Ryan Collectors.....lol
  But unfortunitly i sold it to a fellow local collector,and for about 250 in coins and trade,but also now they run from 600 to 1000 USD for one!,


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 14, 2005)

heres the base,...but a bit fuzzy ,........but im sure you can see the graphite .....


----------



## Tandy (May 7, 2005)

WhiteLightning, I am really surprised why no one else has commented on your Hamilton. It is, without doubt, a fantastic example of a cobalt blue bottle. 

 Congratulations!


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 7, 2005)

I was going to comment.......but I'm still cryin' cause I'm not the one that bought it for 250 in coins !!!!! 
 Nice bottle for sure !
  Brian


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 10, 2005)

Is it just me or does that bottle kinda Tenpins a bit.


----------

